# Brushing Teeth & Hydrogen Peroxide



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone brushes their fluff's teeth with hydrogen peroxide. 

Annie just had her six month check up (she goes in twice a year because she has her shots split up that way). Anyway, the last check-up her teeth seemed fine. This time the vet showed me her teeth in the back and said they are horrible! My fault - it's almost impossible to brush her teeth.

So, the vet chastised me and said I cannot back down to her and to do what he does. Once a week he wants me to soak a cotton ball in hydrogen peroxide, squeeze out the excess, and rub her teeth and gums down with it.

He also said she'll most likely lose a couple of them within the next two years. I was upset and sort of confused and asked him if she needed to have a dental cleaning under anesthesia now and he said no it could wait and he would let me know when she needed it. Huh? Wouldn't she need it now?

I have the Petzlife gel and spray, but have never been successful using those on her either - she has jaws of steel and clamps her mouth shut. Would the peroxide be better than the gel or spray? If I have to wrestle her to do this I want to use the best product for the problem.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.

I can't remember if she saw this particular vet last time or not - he is the one who pulled her through the demodex and infections - I really like him - I think. 

Linda


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

My vet gave me a dental wash to use on Calista after her first dental last month. I have found it best to apply it to her mouth in the tub just prior to her weekly bath. I have never heard of peroxide for a dogs teeth curious to hear other's replies.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 9 2009, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787702


> My vet gave me a dental wash to use on Calista after her first dental last month. I have found it best to apply it to her mouth in the tub just prior to her weekly bath. I have never heard of peroxide for a dogs teeth curious to hear other's replies.[/B]


I hope someone answers your post, because I have never brushed Fred's teeth and need to start but do NOT know what to use. I would be scared to use straight peroxide--maybe dilute it a little-puzzled as to why he did not want to clean the teeth-seems like that would be the right think to do. What kind of dental wash are you using on Calista?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have heard of baking soda but not peroxide-- but if you want to use petzlife gel and no health issues then take a q tip and wrap around it some sterile gauze to give some roughage and this way it is really tiny and then put some petzlife gel on it and rub on the outside of her teeth- when she licks it then it will coat the teeth -- if her teeth are horrible like he says i would go to a board certified dentist and have them look at it and have them do the dental. My demi lost 27 teeth in november because I waited for fear of anesthesia and she had no loose teeth and did not look that bad but she did have bad breath and that is a sign of periodontal disease. Trust me if i could go back she would have had a dental at one to prevent her from losing her teeth - I did not know any better and held off too long and when they get periodontal disease it spreads fast


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If your dog will let you brush, the flavored dog toothpaste is great. Poultry CET toothpaste is our favorite flavor.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Jun 9 2009, 06:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787754


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 9 2009, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787702





> My vet gave me a dental wash to use on Calista after her first dental last month. I have found it best to apply it to her mouth in the tub just prior to her weekly bath. I have never heard of peroxide for a dogs teeth curious to hear other's replies.[/B]


I hope someone answers your post, because I have never brushed Fred's teeth and need to start but do NOT know what to use. I would be scared to use straight peroxide--maybe dilute it a little-puzzled as to why he did not want to clean the teeth-seems like that would be the right think to do. What kind of dental wash are you using on Calista?
[/B][/QUOTE]


The vet gave me Dental Solutions brand name the product is called Dentahex. Bottle says it provides anti plaque and anti-calclulus properties addressing both tooth and gum disease. It may be similar to what you allready have.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Peroxide kills bacteria and can help slow or prevent gingivitis and peridontal disease. Overuse can irritate gums, however.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I agree with dwerten on the dental. I requested a dental on Calista at 21 months old (although she is poodle and they are famous for dental/issues so I wanted to start early. ) They said her teeth are in very good shape thus far) Asked me what I fed her if it was soft or hard food. I also use the brush in between the rinsing. Plaque will build in dogs even with good dental care.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I use the Petzlife and sometimes use the CET doggie toothpaste.
I used to have a hard time with Quincy's tiny little mouth ...and he's the one who needs it the most.
The vet showed me to wrap gauze around my finger.. pull out on the 'cheek' stick finger in at about the canine tooth and head straight back to the molars... you don't have to see.. you can feel. Even if they 'clamp' their teeth, this still works pretty well. Neither of them mind it when I use this method.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

agree this is what i use now as petzlife has rosemary in it and demi seized on rosemary 

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 9 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787926


> If your dog will let you brush, the flavored dog toothpaste is great. Poultry CET toothpaste is our favorite flavor.[/B]


----------

